# Locked Rabbet Drawer Joint



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

I know it's got to be here somewhere, but I can't find it. How do you make the joint using the Router work shop table?

Was it in one of the tapes?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

look on the right side Is this what you want? drower joint http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

del schisler said:


> look on the right side Is this what you want? drower joint http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html


Saw that bit, but Rick & Bob have shown a locked rabbet drawer drawer joint using just a straight bit. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I know the one you are talking about, I don't recall the RWS Episode but it's easy joint to make.
Chuck up a 1/4" bit, use your 1/4" brass setup bars and set the fence for 1/4" for 3/4" thick stock ,then run the board over the bit using a push block ,then run the next part of the box/draw on it's side/edge over the bit.see drawing below,it will take you a time or two to get it down but once you do you will have it.
So to say use some scrap wood for the 1st.time you set it up 

Then Check for fit,if it's right make your box/drawer,save your 1st.one for the setup blocks next time you want to use this type of joint.
This type of joint works great for 1/4" and 3/8" stock also but use a 1/8" or a 3/16" bit

Bj


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

Just what I was looking for. Thanks, Bj3. Couldn't open the right hand thumbnail, however.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Bob

Hope it helps 

Bj


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

beemerbob said:


> Just what I was looking for. Thanks, Bj3. Couldn't open the right hand thumbnail, however.


Just tried it again and was able to get it. Sorry about that. Must be those Senior Moments!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

It seems like I remember them doing it in a real simple manner using one of their Spacer Fences...

I found my notes!!

Using the 1/4" Spacer Fence setup as for box joints... and a 1/4" straight bit.

Make a spacer block for Cut #2.

Use backer / pusher blocks behind each cut.

*Cut #1:*
FRONT piece good side UP... flat on table... 
Make the cut... a groove 1/4" x 1/4" and 1/4" away from end.

*Cut #2:*
SIDE piece. Clamp spacer block over the Spacer Fence.
Hold piece on end with the good side toward the fence.
Use a scrap block from the side to hold piece solid against the fence.
Make the cut.

Done!

Slicker than you know what!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the combination joint that Bob and Rick have used many times. They use it on the Jewelry chest that they show often on the WW Channel. 

Corey


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> It seems like I remember them doing it in a real simple manner using one of their Spacer Fences...
> 
> I found my notes!!
> 
> ...


I finally found the tape that came with my set of spacer fences. A picture IS really worth a hundred words.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I need help on this one  

Is this what you mean,see below,, quick box joint ,,,but I don't see the LOCK for the drawer front or did I miss something.   

Bj 

----------------



Joe Lyddon said:


> It seems like I remember them doing it in a real simple manner using one of their Spacer Fences...
> 
> I found my notes!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

Maybe you missed part of it... when done, it looks just like your top picture... but not like the bottom pic.

Note, I think I got the Front / Side reversed... fixed now...  


*Make a spacer block for Cut #2.* This makes the cut right at the edge like a 1/4" rabbet.

*Use backer / pusher blocks behind each cut.

Cut #1:*
*SIDE (your Ochre Color) * piece good side UP... *flat on table*... 
Make the cut... a *groove 1/4" x 1/4" and 1/4" away from end.*

*Cut #2:
FRONT (your Orange color)* piece. *Clamp spacer block over the Spacer Fence.*
Hold piece *on end* with the good side toward the fence.
Use a scrap block from the side to hold piece solid against the fence.
Make the cut.

Done!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I need help on this one
> 
> ...


Isn't this what Rick calls the combination joint on the show? They show the Jewelry Chest project all the time on the WWchannel and the case sides are constructed with this joint I think. Basically one panel gets routed flat and the other on edge. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Isn't this what Rick calls the combination joint on the show? They show the Jewelry Chest project all the time on the WWchannel and the case sides are constructed with this joint I think. Basically one panel gets routed flat and the other on edge.
> 
> Corey


I took my notes from an episode on the ww'g ch.

I don't remember what the episode was about... or what they called the joint.

I do remember that when I saw it, I liked it alot. :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

On the show I hear them refer to it as a Combination Joint. In Bob and Ricks book that I have they refer to it as a Rabbet/Dado Joint... makes sense. 

Corey


----------

